# Beak trimming?



## RATTIE (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone get there birds beak trimmed regularly? The lady I was working for is a bird groomer and and use to work at a exotics vet and she said that birds beaks & nails need trimmed about every 3 to 6 months depending on what they are fed. She showed me how to trim the nails and beaks so I have been trimming my Cockatiels beak when I do her nails but have started to wounder if it is really necessary.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i have heard people say you need to...
but really - if the bird is eating healthily, with some crunchy veges in there, and if they've got some nice natural perches to chomp on and maybe a cuttlefish... i don't see the need. i've never noticed mine having abnormally long beaks. 
i'd say just leave it  if they have plenty to chew on they should keep it down themselves.


----------



## RATTIE (Aug 28, 2008)

I have plenty of stuff for her to chew on so maybe I will skip the beak trimming next time and see how it does.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

sounds like a good idea. leave her for a few months and see how it goes


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't believe a healthy bird needs to have his beak trimmed. Maybe with larger birds it's more common? I'm not sure. I have had people ask if I wanted Sunny's beak trimmed and I always refuse. I wouldn't have it done unless there was a problem.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I have kept birds for more than 15 years and never, not once, have had to trim a beak or a nail. I don't know if people are on a mission to make money or owners are going overboard with pet grooming but really, if the bird is healthy it's best to leave its beak/nails/wings alone.


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

From what I understand, and have come to believe, tiels don't need beak trims unless the beak is overgrowing because of some illness or disorder or something... or if you notice the beak is long enough that it interferes with functions like eating.


----------



## RATTIE (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks, I guess I will only trim the nails unless there is a problem with the beak.


----------

